# IM Corona Old Boy, lifetime warranty? Or No?



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, so I have been seriously thinking over buying one of these lighters from the paylesslighters.com site (best price!). I am finding conflicting info on the warranty on these lighters out there on the web (and my local B&M as well).

Paylesslighters.com says "lifetime warranty":
http://www.paylesslighters.com/html/__-_old_boy.html

Savinelli USA (US importer/distributor) says "lifetime warranty":
http://www.savinelliusa.com/oldboy.htm

My local B&M says 2 year warranty.

Some website's say 2 year warranty:
http://www.smokershaven.com/browseproducts/im-Corona-Lighter-Old-Boy-Chrome-w--Vertical-Lines.HTML

http://www.lightersdirect.com/IM_Corona.605/Old_Boy.558/

Some websites say "lifetime warranty with special arrangement after initial 1 or 2 year warranty expires":
https://www.gttobacco.com/secure/ht...S&l2=IM Corona Lighters by Savinelli&mode=cat

http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/lighters/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=2882

So what gives? I know the reputation of these lighters is outstanding and the chances of needing to have it repaired are probably pretty slim but still, murphy's law applies. It's either the old boy or for $15 less I could get the Xikar Pipeline that I know has a lifetime warranty, and I know I can simply walk into my local B&M and swap it out on the spot if there is a problem..

Lot of money for a lighter, just want to CYA!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Ok, so I have been seriously thinking over buying one of these lighters from the paylesslighters.com site (best price!). I am finding conflicting info on the warranty on these lighters out there on the web (and my local B&M as well).
> 
> Paylesslighters.com says "lifetime warranty":
> http://www.paylesslighters.com/html/__-_old_boy.html
> ...


So far, it seems like lifetime. I lost the screw-in piece that holds the flint on my natural briar model (don't ask me how... I don't know! One day it was there, the next... not!) and supposedly they're only charging me $8. And that's not even a lighter fault! Operator error.

Anyway, I'll let you know what transpires. Suffice to say that I own 3 of their lighters and have since the late 1980's. Two of them saw daily duty for years. I never had a problem with any of them. I switched to them from colibris when I couldn't keep a colibri from the repair shop - suckers needed constant fixes. That may have changed but I have no need to find out, as the Coronas work flawlessly.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

My old boy got damaged somehow, probably from carrying it in my Levis pocket and getting tangled up in keys and not being careful taking it out of my pocket, and it would leak gas between lights. 

Its over a year old. I took it to my local B&M where I had bought it, they sent it in, got it cleaned up, and fixed good as new. 

Total bill $0. No questions were asked about how old it was or where I bought it, and I'm sure the staff that helped my now wasnt working there when I bought the lighter.

I would buy an Old Boy again, but thats just my 2 cents, and the dollar is pretty weak.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the first hand accounts! I think I will go for it. 

What sucks is that I really want to support my local B&M on this kind of stuff but damn the internet is so much cheaper! As in about $40 cheaper on the cheapest Old Boy they have in stock at the B&M! That's simply to much eat just because! 

I did buy my first briar from them, and always smoke a cigar when I'm there and as of late pick up an ounce of their bulk or a tin but still. I kinda feel bad sometimes as I like the staff and the store. *shrugs*


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with ya, Big D! My "local" B&M, which isn't so local, adds about 75% to tins of tobacco, compared to internet pricing. The way I look at it, the internet shops I deal with are B&M's too - just in another city.  Further, my local B&M can work the internet, same as anyone else. And if they aren't (and they're not!), their refusal to adjust their business model for changing times is not going to help them survive anyway.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I sent mine in after about ten years to have it worked over and some valves replaced. $8.

http://www.savinelliusa.com/service.htm


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I went for it! Ordered it Wed evening from paylesslighters.com. I rec'd an email from them yesterday afternoon saying it was already on its way via priority mail. Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow, Monday at the latest!

I got the cheapo Chrome Lines one for $75 and ordered a couple of the flint 6-packs along with it. $77.50 for the lighter and a dozen flints to my door seems pretty decent me!! The cheapest I have found it locally was $100 and then I would have had sales tax on top of that. Saved enough to pick up a tin or three anyway! :tu


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Saved enough to pick up a tin or three anyway! :tu


That's called being a "Smart Shopper"! 

You're going to love the lighter. I have 3 Old Boys, a GBD Trophy, and a DuPont (cigars only). The Coronas are infinitely less finicky.

I do like the "clang" sound of the DuPont when I open it, though


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea that dupont "ping" sure comes at hefty price tag!

I actually have a pretty old gold Dunhill Rollagas that is supposedly worth quite a bit. It's in decent shape, but the gold case is pretty worn. Otherwise its ok, the seals are bad so it leaks like crazy. I saw one on ebay one time that was the same basic one I have for over $700!! It was in better shape but still! I was qouted $75 to have it sent in to dunhill and have it gone through, i've just never done it. It is a cigarette version. If it was a pipe version I probably would do it! My neighbor got it in the bottom of a box of junk fishing tackle and lead weights at an estate auction for $5! Knowing I smoke cigars he gifted it to me..

I'll get a couple pics and post them up tonight.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> I went for it! Ordered it Wed evening from paylesslighters.com. I rec'd an email from them yesterday afternoon saying it was already on its way via priority mail. Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow, Monday at the latest!
> 
> I got the cheapo Chrome Lines one for $75 and ordered a couple of the flint 6-packs along with it. $77.50 for the lighter and a dozen flints to my door seems pretty decent me!! The cheapest I have found it locally was $100 and then I would have had sales tax on top of that. Saved enough to pick up a tin or three anyway! :tu


You'll be glad you did. :tu


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wonderful link!
Thank you
Tom


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Yea that dupont "ping" sure comes at hefty price tag!


Yeah, sometimes it helps to collect other things. I traded a current (at the time) made in Mexico Fender Stratocaster for it. We both feel we made out like bandits. He had a gazillion lighters and I had a gazillion guitars. What do I need another Strat for? I ain't Jimi Hendrix! But I light my cigars in style, same as he probably did... or in his case, he lit his H spoon in style. 

Ok, tasteless jokes belong in the Jokes Forum.... Enjoy your new lighter!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> I actually have a pretty old gold Dunhill Rollagas that is supposedly worth quite a bit. It's in decent shape, but the gold case is pretty worn. Otherwise its ok, the seals are bad so it leaks like crazy. I saw one on ebay one time that was the same basic one I have for over $700!! It was in better shape but still! I was qouted $75 to have it sent in to dunhill and have it gone through, i've just never done it. It is a cigarette version. If it was a pipe version I probably would do it! My neighbor got it in the bottom of a box of junk fishing tackle and lead weights at an estate auction for $5! Knowing I smoke cigars he gifted it to me..
> 
> I'll get a couple pics and post them up tonight.


I'd say fix it. I'm sure you'd get much more than your investment in return if you sold on Ebay. Awesome junk find!!!!! Sheesh!


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

As promised here a couple pics of the old dunhill rollagas. Marked Dunhill on the bottom and "Made in Switzerland".


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool Dunhill lighter. The name alone might get you a pretty penny off of ebay.
I think you made a grat call with the Old Boy. I have 2. A nice shiny one that I rarely use and my old "beater" black matte that I have actually washed in my jeans by accident. The thing never skipped a beat. I would recommend Lava to fill it. Has worked well for me.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I got it in today! Fast processing & shipping from paylesslighters.com! Very happy with my transaction with them! I can recommend them for sure now!

And the lighter itself, I love it! It does work extremely well! I filled it up with Vector Quintuplus (5x filtered) which I have used with great success in my cigar lighters. Works like a champ! Very nice lighter!

And cus I am a weird and like doing the picture thing:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet lighter! You're going to be very pleased.:tu


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

get the old boy, you want regret it. I have IM Corona lighter and love it, And yes it does have an lifetime warranty. :ss


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice! I love mine and I'm sure you'll love yours!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

rolyat150 said:


> Nice! I love mine and I'm sure you'll love yours!


I'm cracking open a tin of Royal Yacht this weekend. Is that your namesake? Haven't smoked any in years but I remember I used to really enjoy it. Royal Yatchet we called it back in the day and it was good on its own or for when we couldn't find St Brutal (St Bruno).


----------

